# New CM11 build uploaded by J.C. Sullins



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

For all you lurkers out there, Mr. Sullins has posted a new CM11 build dated 6/12/15. It can be found here:

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=14849

and some of us are discussing it in the official Sullins CM11 thead here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680 starting with post #1244.

NT


----------

